# Making monsters tv show on Travel Channel



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to let my fellow haunters/halloween lovers know that Travel Channel announced today that they have picked up the tv show Making monsters (featuring prop makers distortions unlimited) for 10 new episodes starting to air in August of this year. I'm guessing this is to compete with syfy's Monster man. But this is awesome news. This past Halloween they aired 4 great episodes and i am really happy to hear this is getting more. It can also be assumed after they air it will be released to dvd including the 4 episodes from this past year with the new ones. Just thought i'd spread the word. Set your tv's!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched some of those episodes - really entertaining.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great news, I'll be setting the dvr!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I recorded all 4 shows. REALLY good stuff. Ironically it sort of shows that even something as cool as making monsters can be a highly stressful job trying to meet all of those deadlines. Still, I'm ecstatic about the upcomming new shows. I learned a lot too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard a few people say that they felt this was basically one giant distorions commercial. However I really enjoyed watching the show! I will definitely watch the new episodes as well as Monster Man. I love watching these shows. Seeing the ideas, talent, and the execution of their projects amazes me.


----------



## Gothzilla (Feb 2, 2012)

*Congradulations from MONSTER MAN!*

AWESOME News! When I was a kid looking through Famous Monsters, studying every bts photo to see what products were on the make up artists shelves, I would never have dreamed that one day (better late than never) there'd be shows like these for this generation of Monster Kidz to study OUR shelves! But we also explain what's on em and how to use it!
Congrats Ed, Marsha, and Crew.. You guys do GREAT work! And from one Monster Making Family to another; hope your show goes for many, many seasons! Well, I hope mine does too!
I hope to be making several excursions to different haunts this year. Whether I'm promoting MONSTER MAN, or just for the Hell of it, I hope our dark paths cross and we can trade Horror Stories from our Monster making past!

Great Luck from Cleve Hall... MONSTER MAN!:biggrineton:


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have looked everywhere online for either a dvd release or a spot to watch em. Got nothing. As soon as travel Channel releases this show on dvd i am all over it. Same with the upcoming monster man!! I am old schooling it next time by setting my vcr LOL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have them all recorded and am in the process now of getting them all copied onto VHS tape. If it is released on dvd I will be picking it up. Also can't wait to see Monster Man.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

*Making Monsters*

I have heard people talking about the Travel Channel show "Making Monsters". I have found a few clips online.

Is this show available on DVD or are whole episodes available online anywhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Travel Channel does have video clips here:

http://search.travelchannel.com/travel/making-monsters/index.html

That may be what Jim is referring to.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just saw it advertised as being on Syfy network sometime this upcoming week. Or wait..maybe it was Monster Man? Yeah- I think it was.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

kprimm said:


> I have them all recorded and am in the process now of getting them all copied onto VHS tape. If it is released on dvd I will be picking it up. Also can't wait to see Monster Man.


Dude i would gladly pay you to ship me a vhs tape of the shows. Let me know! haha


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A reminder about the forum rules....
The sale or distribution of copyrighted materials are prohibited except in cases where the user is the owner of the copyright or the user has the express written consent of the copyright owner.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope the new series and Monster Man show up on Hulu, at least.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I keep seeing ads for this, and can't wait until it starts. I hope they put episodes on Hulu or Netflix!


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Look forward to catching this show next time it airs.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone been able to find this online to watch? I wish travel channel would start airing the 4 episodes from last year. I guess they will the closer it gets to Septembers 2nd season debut


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Never heard of it. :/


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just FYI, Monster Man is on iTunes... Just ordered Season 1...


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Monster Man is also on Amazon Instant Videos


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Found the latest on this.

Making Monsters
Season Premiere: 9/30/12
Airs: Sundays, 8-9pm ET/PT; 7-8pm CT on Travel Channel 
Season Finale: 10/28/12
Number of Episodes: 5 ... 5!!!? What happened to 10? 

http://www.twcmedia.com/TWC/PB/CustomerLandingPageWide.aspx?id=20561

It's coming but i guess we're not getting as many episodes as we thought. Kinda sucks but i'm sure the new ones will be awesome. And i'm sure for those who missed it we will get to see the episodes from last year again.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was disappointed in what I saw of the first season, it made more of an issue of the drama queens involved than of the craft and business itself, and I think that that is what most people were looking forward to seeing. I know I was.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You mean another half season I think EDH, LOL!

Agree with FG, I think five episodes show a lack of confidence in the flawed format of the show. Too much drama, not enough FX! I'd put money on this being the last five shows we see, assuming they had these in the can already and did not shoot them for the new season.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

No they did a question & Answer at Transworld this year (i was there and met Ed) they definitely said 10 episode contract BUT it's tv so things change. Maybe they jam packed it all into 5.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed it's a better season this time around then. It has so much potential!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Travel channel will be filming here in Cincinnati at the uss nightmare this evening. Should be interesting in what the uss nightmare has new. If you live anywhere close to cincy/northern Kentucky you should check the uss nightmare if you haven't already.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Making Monsters TV show on Travel Channel*

For those that missed it last year here is your chance to watch last years 4 episodes. All of them playing today starting at 3/4 on travel channel


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw them last year, but I still rewatched them. Great team of very talented people, and I love that Alice Cooper episode!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad my DVR is working, lol


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Episode 2
http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-sho...os/making-monsters-sneak-peek-pictures?page=2
Tonight


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

*Jordu...Master Sculptor or Comedian*

Man, I just love the show Making Monsters. That show is entertaining on many levels.

Ed is a funny guy in his own right but am I the only one who thinks that Jordu should get his own show? That guy has a unique quirky sense of humor that makes me laugh everytime he looks into the camera to tell us whats on his mind. Thanks Jordu!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Jordu. He's a gifted sculptor and funny as hell


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap...just saw the episode of the huge skelleton prop for Creepy Woods. Their biggest prop yet. Amazing!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Just started watching the show....LOVE it...Jordu rules


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Making monsters gets 3rd season!!*

So happy I had to share the news. Travel channel picked up making monsters for a third season. Distortions unlimited announced it via Facebook. Yay!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great news! We really enjoy the show.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that Ed posted that. Pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I did not get to see season 1, and it does not seem to be online, but I did get to see several episodes of season 2, and really liked that! Jordu is my favorite part. My son and I crack up whenever we think about him squirting water into his eyes to "cry" about Ed cheating in the contest.

Glad they got a 3rd season!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JustJimAZ said:


> Jordu is my favorite part. My son and I crack up whenever we think about him squirting water into his eyes to "cry" about Ed cheating in the contest.


That had us rolling, too. I really enjoy everyone on the show, but Jordu is a standout when it comes to humor. The man is a born comedian.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

LOVE that show, alot of talent there for sure. Big fan of Ed and Jordu.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> I did not get to see season 1, and it does not seem to be online, but I did get to see several episodes of season 2, and really liked that!


Hi JustJimAZ ,

Here is a link to a you tube channel that has the Making Monsters episodes : http://www.youtube.com/user/Astroaid?feature=watch . He is a member of the Halloween forum and also has the Halloween Wars episodes .

Glad to see a 3rd season coming , enjoy everybody on the show .


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

theundeadofnight said:


> Hi JustJimAZ ,
> 
> Here is a link to a you tube channel that has the Making Monsters episodes : http://www.youtube.com/user/Astroaid?feature=watch . He is a member of the Halloween forum and also has the Halloween Wars episodes .
> 
> Glad to see a 3rd season coming , enjoy everybody on the show .


Thanks for the link - I'll check it out!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Really hoping this comes to dvd


----------

